# Memorial Day Weekend Challenge



## HKphooey (May 26, 2006)

How about for the 3 day weekend up an avatar that pays tribute to our current and fallen heroes?

Just a thought...


----------



## mrhnau (May 26, 2006)

Nice idea  now if I can just get this thing flapping LOL


----------



## Rick Wade (May 26, 2006)

That is a great Idea good job.

V/R

Rick


----------



## mantis (May 26, 2006)

awesome idea!


----------



## HKphooey (May 26, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> How about for the 3 day weekend up an avatar that pays tribute to our current and fallen heroes?
> 
> Just a thought...


 
And that should have been "put up" an avatar.   I was eating a pop tart and typing with one hand.


----------



## Henderson (May 26, 2006)

DONE!  Helluva idea HK!


----------



## michaeledward (May 26, 2006)

With Respect.

P.S.  mmmm, pop-tarts are tasty.


----------



## Carol (May 26, 2006)

May no one ever be forgotten :asian:


----------



## Swordlady (May 27, 2006)

A salute to the men and women serving in the Armed Forces.  We thank you.  :asian:


----------



## Paul B (May 27, 2006)

Excellent idea. Respect and support to all those who have served or are currently serving our nation.


----------



## bluemtn (May 27, 2006)

I'm a little late, but I found one!  This was a great idea.


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 27, 2006)

good idea hows this


----------



## green meanie (May 27, 2006)

An excellent idea. I'll get on it as soon as I get home. :asian:


----------



## bluemtn (May 27, 2006)

I had a hard time figuring out which one I liked-  took me 4 tries!


----------



## Bigshadow (May 27, 2006)

USA!!!!!

artyon:


----------



## Ceicei (May 27, 2006)

Here is a picture I'll use for my avatar...

- Ceicei


----------



## HKphooey (May 28, 2006)

Thanks to all who have changed their avatars!!!!!!!!!

To all the verterans and serviceman/woman of MT.com, I will be toasting a few colds ones to you tomorrow!


----------



## Carol (May 25, 2007)

This was a great idea.   Memorial Day is upon us again.   Personally, I'll be changing my avatar to remember those that laid down their lives for us.  

May God bless our troops and bring them home safely.  :asian:


----------



## HKphooey (May 25, 2007)

Definitely!!!


----------



## LawDog (May 25, 2007)

Changed mine, I added a personal touch,"68".


----------



## MBuzzy (May 25, 2007)

RIP LTs Jeff Kaylor and Tim Price and all others who have fallen in this war and in the past.


----------



## shesulsa (May 26, 2007)

Two of my uncles were Pearl Harbor veterans.  The avatar I chose depicts the American Flag flying over the Arizona Memorial Cemetary.

Thank each and every one who ever contributed to our freedom efforts.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 26, 2007)

Done.
It's a collage of images from Flanders Field, WWI and the Missing Man.


In Flanders Fields
By: Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae, MD (1872-1918)
Canadian Army

IN FLANDERS FIELDS the poppies blow
Between the crosses row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 26, 2007)

I thought this was cool but me thinks it's too big for the board... so I opted for what I got now...


----------



## Tez3 (May 27, 2007)

For all our Allied servicemen and women, in all the wars we have fought for Freedom.
For those who wait for the return of a loved one and for those who wait in vain.


----------



## agemechanic03 (May 27, 2007)

Ahha...It worked!! To all my fallen brethren, past and present. May God be with you and Never be forgotten! To my brothers in arms, may God protect you from the enemies ahead. I SALUTE YOU ALL!


----------



## searcher (May 27, 2007)

I did not find one that said what I was looking for, but to My Nephew and all of his mates in the 82nd.   Keep your eyes and ears wide and your butt and head down.   I wish I could be there watching your over you, but I know you are in good hands.


----------



## Ronin Moose (May 27, 2007)

Where I spent my formative years.  God bless our Vets, and a full salute to those who have gone on ahead of us.  They're doing a little recon and having a deserved cold one with the boss.


----------



## Ninjamom (May 27, 2007)

Avatar changed for the weekend.  

In memorium: to those who have given the "last full measure" in service to us and our nation.

"There is no greater love than to lay down one's life for one's friends."  John 15:13; the New Living Translation


----------



## MA-Caver (May 28, 2007)

I'd like to extend the challenge (so to speak) that we keep our patriotic avatars til July 4th. My parents have their flag out on their porch and we've talked about simply leaving it up til the 4th. I thought ... well why not here as well. :asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jun 14, 2007)

For those who serve:

First, read the following:
Earn Your Desk (true:  see snopes)

In September of 2005, a social studies school teacher from Arkansas did something not to be forgotten. On the first day of school, with permission of the school superintendent, the principal, and the building supervisor, she took all of the desks out of the classroom.

The kids came into first period, they walked in; there were no desks. They obviously looked around and said, "Where's our desks?"

The teacher said, "You can't have a desk until you tell me how you earn them."

They thought, "Well, maybe it's our grades."

"No," she said.

"Maybe it's our behavior."

And she told them, "No, it's not even your behavior."

And so they came and went in the first period, still no desks in the classroom. Second period, same thing. Third period. By early afternoon television news crews had gathered in the class to find out about this crazy teacher who had taken all the desks out of the classroom. The last period of the day, the instructor gathered her class.

They were at this time sitting on the floor around the sides of the room.

She said, "Throughout the day no one has really understood how you earn the desks that sit in this classroom ordinarily. Now I'm going to tell you."

She went over to the door of her classroom and opened it, and as she did 27 U.S. veterans, wearing their uniforms, walked into that classroom, each one carrying a school desk. And they placed those school desks in rows, and then they stood along the wall. By the time they had finished placing the desks, those kids for the first time I think perhaps in their lives understood how they earned those desks.

Their teacher said, "You don't have to earn those desks. These guys did it for you. They put them out there for you, but it's up to you to sit here responsibly, to learn, to be good students and good citizens, because they paid a price for you to have that desk, and don't ever forget it."​Now, visit this link.


----------



## Carol (Jun 14, 2007)

Kacey said:


> For those who serve:
> 
> First, read the following:Earn Your Desk (true:  see snopes)
> 
> ...



That's a wonderful story Kacey!  :asian: :asian: :asian:

Although....uh....I have to ask, why the link to Gmail here?  "Now, visit this link."


----------



## Kacey (Jun 15, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> That's a wonderful story Kacey! :asian: :asian: :asian:
> 
> Although....uh....I have to ask, why the link to Gmail here? "Now, visit this link."


 
Whoops... wrong link (deleted... because it goes to my email).  Must've copied from the wrong place.  Try this one.


----------



## Carol (Jun 15, 2007)

Much mo betta'


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice story, Kacey!


----------

